# Droid 2 Global root CD for .629 (not necessary to brick phone)



## beh

I have assembled a rooting CD for Droid 2 Global phones that have taken the .629 update.
I got the info on how to do this from phifc's post at
http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/
so all credit for this method go to phifc, djrbliss, and the others who developed the method.
I have simply taken the method, and assembled the tools for the Droid 2 Global.
Credit for the idea behind the CD method should go to 1KDS, as I have mostly patterned this CD after his method.
Credit should also go to Skrilax_CZ, as without his Motorola Android Firmware (De)packer, we wouldn't be able to have a CD under 50 meg.
I have tested this CD on my phone, and found it to work properly, but I can't guarantee that it will work for others. Others have also found it to work, but I can't guarantee you will have the same results.
You are welcome to try it, and I hope it is helpful to someone, but as with all modifications, you do so at your own risk.

Instructions for using this CD.
Download and burn this image file to CD. (or create bootable USB)
It might be a good idea to do a factory reset before starting this process, but you might be ok without it. My phone had already been rooted, so I had to sbf it back to stock, in order to test the CD, so I have only tried it after a factory reset.

1 Enable USB debugging on the phone,
2 Boot computer off of this CD
3 Hook up phone to computer (phone needs to be on at this point)
4 Start the root process by selecting option 1
5 When it says on the screen that phone needs placed in bootloader, (almost right away, as it only needs to send 1 command before placing in bootloader) power off the phone, and put it in bootloader by holding the up arrow on the keyboard of the phone while powering on.
6 when in bootloader and hooked up to the phone, press enter on the computer to proceed, a preinstall image will be flashed to the phone, providing the exploit that will root the phone.
7 When it has flashed, the phone should reboot. If it hangs when booting, unplug phone, remove battery, replace battery and power back on. When powered on, hook up cable again, and the process will continue (it will immediately reboot again)
8 When the phone reboots, ADB should be root, so it will push the necessary files to the phone, and reboot the phone again. Per Morlok8k, cache should be wiped to avoid bootloop problems, so the phone will be rebooted into Recovery.
9 You will have to press both volume buttons to enter recovery, where you should wipe cache partition and reboot.
If all went well, your phone should be rooted.
If you try it, please verify if it works for you, or gives you trouble.
Hope this helps someone.

I updated the CD (mainly just made it a bit smaller) and uploaded it to Mediafire
http://www.mediafire...394ha4dzjtyqpqb
I also uploaded it to rapidshare,
https://rapidshare.c..._CD-updated.iso
the md5 for the updated CD is
84ff5a572e98c3eb366cc6fec13f99d5
I also previously forgot to mention that this method works fine off a bootable usb drive, a CD is not necessary. I use Unetbootin to create the bootable usb, and it works well for me.
Update:
I went ahead and put together an EzSbf style CD that contains both the full .629 sbf, as well as the root option.
I tested it out on my phone, and it appears to work fine. However, if you don't have over 1 GB of RAM, it will be necessary to reboot the computer between flashing 629, and rooting the phone. The reason for this is that the CD loads into RAM, and the SBF file unzips to around 600 Meg, and the preinstall to close to 300. So, they can't be both unzipped at once. I tried the idea of having the script rezip the sbf after flashing it, but it took longer than rebooting the computer. If you run this with under a GB of RAM, the computer will not be able to unzip the SBF, and will crash the script, without giving error messages, as when the command fails, it will try to advance.
I noticed there are no instructions for putting your phone in bootloader mode, in order to flash .629 SBF. So if you are going to SBF the phone, you need to get into bootloader first. To do that, boot while holding the volume down and camera buttons, or holding both volume buttons, or holding the up arrow on the keyboard. Any of the three methods should take you to bootloader.
If rooting, the phone needs to be booted up to start.
All that to say, if someone wants the CD for recovery and root, here it is.
https://rapidshare.c...-and-RootCD.iso
md5 is
579d7d5095fc2560205033456db150a2

Additional Mirror:
Rapidshare has had some trouble recently, but thanks to themib for putting up a mirror that has most of these CD images as well. They can be found at
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-Oj1a1wNZKhZMPUqU_6KzzYzQJ2RKzvvumTx-41f3h4/edit#


----------



## Chaos2092

I'm not at home where there's a decent internet connection to download this nor CDs to burn this to but I might have to give this a go...


----------



## beh

Chaos2092 said:


> I'm not at home where there's a decent internet connection to download this nor CDs to burn this to but I might have to give this a go...


Sounds good, if you try it would you mind posting back your results or suggestions? Thanks


----------



## kuking

Hi can this be made for the D2 .621 also? can you show us how?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

kuking said:


> Hi can this be made for the D2 .621 also? can you show us how?


If you ever bothered to read, this CD was made after the CD made for the Droid 2.

But yeah who needs to read?


----------



## kuking

yeah Gasai yuno I just saw this in the other thread sorry for not keeping my self up to date with it


----------



## beh

kuking said:


> yeah Gasai yuno I just saw this in the other thread sorry for not keeping my self up to date with it


Actually, the method was done for the D2 first, but this CD was made for the D2G first. Since I don't have a D2, I put together a CD for the D2G a few days ago, and just put one together for the D2 last night. Since I don't have a D2, haven't been able to verify it working, but it is posted in the other thread if someone wants to try it.


----------



## zzcs7879

Thx for the release of this new method. I simply downloaded the ISO and make a booting flash drive. It works for my D2G without any trouble.


----------



## beh

zzcs7879 said:


> Thx for the release of this new method. I simply downloaded the ISO and make a booting flash drive. It works for my D2G without any trouble.


Glad it worked for you, and thanks for verifying that it worked.


----------



## Beyond

Another successful root thanks to the cd. Very easy. I didn't do a full wipe. Maintained all my old data.

Have super user....

But am having some trouble with clockwork recovery (rom manager in play store) not booting into recovery mode.... Resets to try.... But ends up just rebooting... Trying to research that part now.

But thanks for the first part!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Beyond said:


> But am having some trouble with clockwork recovery (rom manager in play store) not booting into recovery mode.... Resets to try.... But ends up just rebooting... Trying to research that part now.


Don't worry, you're expected to, because 99% of Android users never actually bother to read prior to acting. Refer to http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/ClockworkMod_Recovery for instructions.


----------



## Chaos2092

Gasai Yuno said:


> Don't worry, you're expected to, because 99% of Android users never actually bother to read prior to acting. Refer to http://droid.koumaka...orkMod_Recovery for instructions.


Don't get me wrong, I know you always post with good intent and valid info... but dude, take a chill pill once in a while lol


----------



## Chaos2092

Finally home, and worked like a charm. Had a bit of a scare when it booted up though, black screen and complete unresponsiveness after the lockscreen but I guess I just underestimated how much stock relied on the cache after wiping it. No data wipe needed here either!

Now the question is whether I restore my CM7 nandroid... or whether I try an ICS ROM. I think before I go for an ICS ROM, I'll need some sort of backup plan in case something goes wrong after wiping data like the last time I tried flashing a ROM that wasn't fresh off an SBF as well...

EDIT: On that note, is it even safe for me to attempt to restore that Nandroid I made before? IIRC, I used the old pre-rooted TBH GB leak .zips I believe, never bothered booting it back up and just flashed CM7 directly. I haven't worked with .629 before and I'm worried that if I bootloop I won't have a clue what to do, I don't have adb setup nor would I know how to utilize it properly, and I would prefer not to have to go through the whole SBF, brick, repacked SBF etc. etc. madness in case something is lost in translation...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

if (Bootloop)
{
Android Recovery(Wipe data);
if (Helped) { YAY(); exit(0); }
else { Start(RSDLite); Load(4.5.629); Flash(4.5.629); Burn(the root CD image from this thread); BootFrom(CD); Perform(Root on 4.5.629); YAY(); exit(0); }
}

Disclaimer: I am high on kvass and ginger ale. The above instruction would like to thank the following sponsors:

Common sense
Forum threads around here


----------



## Chaos2092

Oh, the .629 SBF works without ill side effect? That... would make sense... heh.


----------



## beh

Chaos2092 said:


> Finally home, and worked like a charm. Had a bit of a scare when it booted up though, black screen and complete unresponsiveness after the lockscreen but I guess I just underestimated how much stock relied on the cache after wiping it. No data wipe needed here either!


Glad it worked for you.
One question, when you say that no data wipe required, you are saying that you were able to do this root procedure without doing a factory reset either before or after rooting? I think that is what you are saying, just wanted to verify.


----------



## Beyond

if you brick now.. i think Beh's other topic (D2G all in one recovery...) could always help as well...


----------



## beh

Beyond said:


> if you brick now.. i think Beh's other topic (D2G all in one recovery...) could always help as well...


it would work, but a 629 ezsbf would be better. Maybe I will put together an 629 ezsbf along with the root option, but might take a few days to get around to it.


----------



## beh

Ok, I added a link to a combined 629 SBF and Root CD on the first page.


----------



## Beyond

Thx everyone again... Thanks to everyone being so helpful, got cyanogen mod running on the old droid 2 global... Now to work up the courage to do this on the wife's phone.


----------



## Chaos2092

beh said:


> Ok, I added a link to a combined 629 SBF and Root CD on the first page.


This is a godsend, man. I'll burn one of these CDs for a just in case sort of thing if I decide I have time to continue screwing around a bit with my phone. Awesome! Thanks aren't enough


----------



## Chaos2092

beh said:


> Glad it worked for you.
> One question, when you say that no data wipe required, you are saying that you were able to do this root procedure without doing a factory reset either before or after rooting? I think that is what you are saying, just wanted to verify.


Whoop, didn't see this. Yep, I've been using my phone since they sent me this refurb about a month and a half or so ago and didn't wipe before or afterwards, everything went just fine...just did the cache wipe as the directions specified.

Doesn't get any better than that, really.


----------



## beh

Chaos2092 said:


> This is a godsend, man. I'll burn one of these CDs for a just in case sort of thing if I decide I have time to continue screwing around a bit with my phone. Awesome! Thanks aren't enough


You are welcome. Although I have tested this CD myself, and had no problems with it (other than the 1 GB Ram issue), I would like to see verification that it works for other people before relying on only it for a recovery. I don't know of any reason why it wouldn't work, but would hate for someone to count on it as a recovery method, and have it not work.


----------



## Destrto

Hi guys, New member. Ive been hunting around for info about rooting my D2G with .629. Tried this method, burned the cd, booted from it, but was given an error and not sure what it means. (Im running Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit, btw) The error i get says that it cannot find the kernel: linux? You'll have to excuse me for not knowing this before hand, but does that mean that I have to be running Linux as my OS for this method to work? Or is there something simple that im missing?


----------



## beh

Destrto said:


> Hi guys, New member. Ive been hunting around for info about rooting my D2G with .629. Tried this method, burned the cd, booted from it, but was given an error and not sure what it means. (Im running Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit, btw) The error i get says that it cannot find the kernel: linux? You'll have to excuse me for not knowing this before hand, but does that mean that I have to be running Linux as my OS for this method to work? Or is there something simple that im missing?


Ok, this CD is a self contained OS, so it doesn't matter what OS you are running.
As to the error you had, were you able to verify the MD5 of the CD? Also, could you tell me how you burned the CD? Also, which CD was it, the one just for rooting, or the recovery and root one with the full SBF as well?


----------



## Destrto

Ok, thanks for clearing the Os part up for me. I was unclear on that because i hadnt heard anyone mention anything regarding it. I did verify the Md5 for the Root CD method only, because i had previously downloaded and installed the .608 to .629 update method since my phone would not install it OTA. I used RSD Lite to install the .629 update as well. The method i used to burn the cd image was PowerIso. It told me the image was bootable, which i knew to look for. And i am currently downloading the Full SBF + root image as we speak to try that one.


----------



## beh

Ok, either CD should be bootable, so not sure why it gave you the error,
I have used imgburn, available at http://www.imgburn.com/
which is freeware and I have found to work well.
If you end up with the same problem with the second ISO, you could maybe try imgburn and see if it has the same trouble.
I also use Win7 64 bit on my computer, and the iso burned and worked fine with imgburn on it.


----------



## Destrto

beh said:


> Ok, either CD should be bootable, so not sure why it gave you the error,
> I have used imgburn, available at http://www.imgburn.com/
> which is freeware and I have found to work well.
> If you end up with the same problem with the second ISO, you could maybe try imgburn and see if it has the same trouble.
> I also use Win7 64 bit on my computer, and the iso burned and worked fine with imgburn on it.


Alright, thanks, i also have that program, so i might try that next. For some reason the full Sbf+root image is taking VERY long to download from Rapidshare. When i try it again, ill write down what the error says exactly if it might help.

EDIT: Burned image using Imgburn this time. Booted from Cd, Got this message.
"ISOLINUX 3.82 2009-06-09...
Found something at drive = EF

Could not find kernel image: linux
Boot:"

Any idea what this might mean?


----------



## beh

Ok, that is interesting, but not sure what it means.
Do you have access to another computer to try booting it in?
If both CD's have the same issue, I don't know what to suggest. You could try using Unetbootin to make a bootable USB drive, but if it has trouble with the CD, will likely have trouble with that as well.
When you try to boot, does it bring up a yellow page, letting you hit tab for different boot options?
If it gets that far, you could try another option, I forget what subtitles are available on it.
I have tried making a CD for the Droid 2, using the newer version of slitaz (current one you have is slitaz 3, and slitax 4 is available), so if you want to try and download the ISO I built it off of to see if you can boot off of it, I can then get you an updated ISO either later tonight or in the morning.
Here is the ISO if you wanted to try that, but it is totally unmodified.
http://mirror.slitaz.org/iso/stable/flavors/slitaz-4.0-core.iso
If that makes a difference, I will go ahead and make updated copies of the CD's.


----------



## Destrto

beh said:


> Ok, that is interesting, but not sure what it means.
> Do you have access to another computer to try booting it in?
> If both CD's have the same issue, I don't know what to suggest. You could try using Unetbootin to make a bootable USB drive, but if it has trouble with the CD, will likely have trouble with that as well.
> When you try to boot, does it bring up a yellow page, letting you hit tab for different boot options?
> If it gets that far, you could try another option, I forget what subtitles are available on it.
> I have tried making a CD for the Droid 2, using the newer version of slitaz (current one you have is slitaz 3, and slitax 4 is available), so if you want to try and download the ISO I built it off of to see if you can boot off of it, I can then get you an updated ISO either later tonight or in the morning.
> Here is the ISO if you wanted to try that, but it is totally unmodified.
> http://mirror.slitaz...az-4.0-core.iso
> If that makes a difference, I will go ahead and make updated copies of the CD's.


I get no page with options. When i boot from the CD, i get a black screen with what i posted in quotes on it. If i hit enter, i keep getting that error saying kernel not found. I can type a destination into the "boot:" line, but even trying to find the destination of the file it wants gives me no luck. I have tried other Rooting methods in the other forums here, but none have allowed me to genuinely become rooted. I will try using it in another computer, and also try the updated ISO you linked, to see if that allows me any usability.

I was also wondering if it were at all possible to do this particular method manually without having to boot into anything? Similar to the RSD lite methods ive read and tried. Because that method succeeded in installing .608 and .629 for my phone. (Previous owner had phone rooted) As i had to find that method in order to get it fully functional again.

It was just odd that finding the "rootable" SBF of .629 was not in fact rootable after flashing my phone with it.


----------



## beh

there is a long way of doing this rooting method, the first post has a link to where i got all info.
The only problem is that everything is written for the Droid 2, not the global.
you can go the long linux way, and it will work.
However, this CD should work on another computer, and that would be the simplest.


----------



## Destrto

Yea, im not familiar with Linux, and my other computer would not boot from the CD. So i have one other Pc to try, and when the Full SBF file finishes (going on 2 hours now) i will try that as well. Im hoping that your ISO method does end up working for me, as i would really like to try the new MIUI Rom with ICS 4.0.4.

Also is it just my luck that I get a buggy D2G everytime? Ive had about 7 of these things since last Xmas, and every single one has had the same issues. Led stops functioning, random reboots during operation, lock screen does not show the lock slider, Keyboard light dies intermittently while texting, touch detection goes haywire while using virtual keyboard..


----------



## Destrto

UPDATE: I tried the USB method and I can confirm this method works!! Booted up with no errors thoughout entire process. ( I have 8gig Ram so i did not need to restart Pc) Took maybe 15 minutes tops from start to finish. Phone shows Superuser app with valid su binary. ( my version was 3.0.3.2, newest version is 3.1.1) Not sure if I should update binary? Any suggestions on that would be appreciated.

Thanks go to beh for following me through my issues. Anyone else involved in the making and distribution of these rooting methods.

Confirmed D2G successfully rooted Using beh's updated .629 root CD method.


----------



## beh

Ok, glad that worked.
I was working on building a CD with the newer Slitaz linux build, and it did not want to run a necessary program, and not sure why.
Weird that it worked fine on Usb, and not CD, my desktop has the opposite problem.
As far as the su binary, it shouldn't be necessary, as the one I put on there is only a couple of months old. I am not sure what the latest advantages to the updates are though, so it might be helpful.


----------



## Destrto

beh said:


> Ok, glad that worked.
> I was working on building a CD with the newer Slitaz linux build, and it did not want to run a necessary program, and not sure why.
> Weird that it worked fine on Usb, and not CD, my desktop has the opposite problem.
> As far as the su binary, it shouldn't be necessary, as the one I put on there is only a couple of months old. I am not sure what the latest advantages to the updates are though, so it might be helpful.


I went ahead and updated the binary, even though i havent checked the changelog yet to see what changes were made.. Also, within superuser after it updated, the 3 aspects of the su binary (rwsr-sr-x, root app_***, system/bin/su) the root one is in red, but the other 2 are in green, not sure what that means exactly.

But yes, even though multiple tries with CD would not work for me, the first time I tried with USB, it worked. So im happy for that.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

The issue you mentioned might be due to a specific hardware configuration where the kernel doesn't see the CD drive etc.

For USB sticks, a different set of drivers is used and UHCI/EHCI is pretty much as versatile as it gets, so no wonder it worked.


----------



## Destrto

Gasai Yuno said:


> The issue you mentioned might be due to a specific hardware configuration where the kernel doesn't see the CD drive etc.
> 
> For USB sticks, a different set of drivers is used and UHCI/EHCI is pretty much as versatile as it gets, so no wonder it worked.


You may be right, as it stated that "Found something at Drive = EF" I have no Drive by that name, so it could have very well been a specific hardware conflict to my system..


----------



## Gasai Yuno

EF is the BIOS identifier, not the Windows name of a drive.

Linux has no knowledge of Windows logical drive names.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Gasai Yuno said:


> The issue you mentioned might be due to a specific hardware configuration where the kernel doesn't see the CD drive etc.


Either this, or a bad batch of CD-Rs. I couldn't even guess how many really weird problems I've encountered that turned out to have been caused by defective writeable optical media.


----------



## ChocolateJunk

Great idea to make this a bootable CD! How can I verify that root does indeed work? After completing 1, I assume the phone should be rooted. However after installing software that requires root (Titanium Backup) , it states that it it cannot run due to lack of root. I tried 2 and it goes thru the process of rooting the phone. However after "Phone should reboot, and then continue with the rooting process." is displayed, it is stuck at "---Waiting for Device---". The phone does reboot and is in the bootloader screen. However, nothing happens at this point. Thanks for any assistance.

CJ


----------



## beh

ChocolateJunk said:


> Great idea to make this a bootable CD! How can I verify that root does indeed work? After completing 1, I assume the phone should be rooted. However after installing software that requires root (Titanium Backup) , it states that it it cannot run due to lack of root. I tried 2 and it goes thru the process of rooting the phone. However after "Phone should reboot, and then continue with the rooting process." is displayed, it is stuck at "---Waiting for Device---". The phone does reboot and is in the bootloader screen. However, nothing happens at this point. Thanks for any assistance.
> 
> CJ


Ok, which CD did you download, the combined SBF and root, or just the root CD? If the combined SBF and root, then option 1 does not root the phone, just has the full SBF of .629, to flash back to stock or recover the phone.
If you have less than 2 GB or RAM, you need to reboot the computer between options 1 and 2, or the CD won't be able to unzip the files due to lack of memory, and will skip steps. I am guessing that is the issue you are having right now, so you should be able to reboot off of the CD, and run option 2 again.
If that is the case, you will also need to start step 2 with the phone booted, and with USB debugging enabled


----------



## Destrto

Gasai Yuno said:


> Either this, or a bad batch of CD-Rs. I couldn't even guess how many really weird problems I've encountered that turned out to have been caused by defective writeable optical media.


To Gasai, Did not know that. Learn something new everyday (Insert Reading Rainbow music here)

At Jabberwockish, That could have been the culprit as well. Only used these Dvds in burning movies previously, maybe this brand isnt suited well for other uses.


----------



## ChocolateJunk

beh said:


> Ok, which CD did you download, the combined SBF and root, or just the root CD? If the combined SBF and root, then option 1 does not root the phone, just has the full SBF of .629, to flash back to stock or recover the phone.
> If you have less than 2 GB or RAM, you need to reboot the computer between options 1 and 2, or the CD won't be able to unzip the files due to lack of memory, and will skip steps. I am guessing that is the issue you are having right now, so you should be able to reboot off of the CD, and run option 2 again.
> If that is the case, you will also need to start step 2 with the phone booted, and with USB debugging enabled


I downloaded the SBF and root CD. I tried using step 2 to root the phone. The system I tried it on today has 4 GB of RAM (the system last time had 2 GB). I'm still seeing the same thing. The process starts however after the phone reboots, it waits for the phone to continue but never does. Yes, USB debugging is enabled.


----------



## beh

Strange, I haven't run into that. I assume that the phone boots up fully? Once, when I was experimenting, the phone would hang on bootup, and I had to pull the battery and restart it. But then it started fine and worked. I have done a reset since then, and never ran into that issue again, but I did run into it a few times.
There is also a root only CD available, you could try that to see if there is a difference.


----------



## ChocolateJunk

Yes, the phone boots fully. The phone isn't mine, I'm helping a friend to root her's. I'll see if she still wants to try. If so, I'll report back.

Thanks again,

CJ


----------



## ChocolateJunk

The root only CD worked!

Thanks,

CJ


----------



## RShea

I have a D2G that previously was rooted and lost rooting with the .629 update. The phone still has superuser and Titanium Backup and a few other tools on it- but is not rooted. I have noticed that since I lost root that the battery life is much shorter. Anyone else notice about the battery. I was a little hesitant of trying to re-root the phone using the process developed by My Wife Has Milk (but very grateful for all the work by everyone to make this process work). I am definitely interested in trying again now that there is a single CD to boot and steps to follow. However the only way I can backup the phone is with Astro File manager since Titanium Backup no longer works on my phone.

For others that have done this process successfully, how many had lost root status before (versus say got a phone with .629 installed and never had it rooted under earlier versions of firmware. I am debating the effort and time of doing the factory reset after backing up as much as I can in the way of apps and data with Astro, vs just trying the steps without doing the factory reset. Any comments on the risk of bricking the phone if I do not do the reset?


----------



## ChocolateJunk

The root CD beh created just works. After rooting the phone, cache was wiped and that is it. All data, apps, etc. remained untouched.


----------



## chetan.saraf

... o boy the Root CD works like charm. i have succesfully rooted my .629 phone. but i am facing a problem which is after flashing ClockworkMod Recovery, the phone is still booting into default android recovery. plz help ...


----------



## beh

chetan.saraf said:


> ... o boy the Root CD works like charm. i have succesfully rooted my .629 phone. but i am facing a problem which is after flashing ClockworkMod Recovery, the phone is still booting into default android recovery. plz help ...


I think you need to install Droid 2 Recovery bootstrap


----------



## chigo17

Thanks, it really works. I just tried it and it went through like a piece of cake. and WalLah! the phone is rooted. thanks


----------



## chetan.saraf

beh said:


> I think you need to install Droid 2 Recovery bootstrap


... than man. It did work ...


----------



## brg360

I made a bootable usb drive and worked on the first try! I was previously rooted and didn't loose any apps or data (only lost catch). THANK YOU so much the double brick root method was such a pain!

I have a hacked radio for wifi hotspot, will the recovery undo the radio hack?

My phone has too much junk on it that I have put there and don't even use. I want to wipe it clean and start over. I backed up my photos, and data, and apps I really use everyday (backed up apps with Ti).
Should I use the recovery option to load 4.5.629_SBF then reroot it?(is this the correct procedure?)
And, Will I have to hack the radio again? (radio hack link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1182940 )


----------



## themib

brg360 said:


> I made a bootable usb drive and worked on the first try! I was previously rooted and didn't loose any apps or data (only lost catch). THANK YOU so much the double brick root method was such a pain!
> 
> I have a hacked radio for wifi hotspot, will the recovery undo the radio hack?
> 
> My phone has too much junk on it that I have put there and don't even use. I want to wipe it clean and start over. I backed up my photos, and data, and apps I really use everyday (backed up apps with Ti).
> Should I use the recovery option to load 4.5.629_SBF then reroot it?(is this the correct procedure?)
> And, Will I have to hack the radio again? (radio hack link: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1182940 )


if you flash SBF with rsd lit
you will have to reroot, and rehack radio

if you flash SBF with Slitaz/ ezSBF
you will have to reroot but radio hack should still there

but SBF doesn't wipe data, just system files
wipe data in recovery, but will still have to reroot


----------



## beh

I am pretty sure that wiping data doesn't undo root, as it only wipes the data partition. Su, superuser, and busybox are all installed on /system instead of /data, so you shouldn't lose root. I can't make guarantees of course, but I have wiped data before and not lost root.


----------



## Kitsune

damit i'm cursed!!
just got stuck at 29.9 and now bootloader shows code corrupt xD
gotta d/l 629+root cd now









---
Now's working like a charm  ta guys!


----------



## Beyond

I just wanted to say thanks to Beh, GY and everyone in this forum for the CD and pointing me in the right direction.

The Root CD's and the Brick CD's worked great. the last couple of months, i was able to even play around with the wife's phone to put CM9 on it. but there were too many little things here and there that didn't work for her so i've had to restore it back to stock but with root so that the backups of apps could be done.

again thanks everyone.


----------



## ilikepi3s

Beh..U are a god, thank you

Btw now that my D2G is unlocked and rooted anyway I can make it usable with Tmobile? I tried using TBH Band Unlock 2.0 but it didnt work probably because its outdated, any suggestions? or am I going to need to downgrade then do the bandunlock?


----------



## Jabberwockish

ilikepi3s said:


> Beh..U are a god, thank you
> 
> Btw now that my D2G is unlocked and rooted anyway I can make it usable with Tmobile? I tried using TBH Band Unlock 2.0 but it didnt work probably because its outdated, any suggestions? or am I going to need to downgrade then do the bandunlock?


You'll have to flash 2.4.330 using RSDlite to get an unlockable radio baseband, flash & root 4.5.629 using beh's CD (see bottom of first post in this thread), _then_ flash TBH Band Unlock 2.0. And you'll also have to SIM-unlock your phone, preferably by obtaining a code directly from Verizon.


----------



## ilikepi3s

Jabberwockish said:


> You'll have to flash 2.4.330 using RSDlite to get an unlockable radio baseband, flash & root 4.5.629 using beh's CD (see bottom of first post in this thread), _then_ flash TBH Band Unlock 2.0. And you'll also have to SIM-unlock your phone, preferably by obtaining a code directly from Verizon.


Thank you! I am currently downloading the said files I'll let you know how it goes, thanks again


----------



## ilikepi3s

Jabberwockish said:


> You'll have to flash 2.4.330 using RSDlite to get an unlockable radio baseband, flash & root 4.5.629 using beh's CD (see bottom of first post in this thread), _then_ flash TBH Band Unlock 2.0. And you'll also have to SIM-unlock your phone, preferably by obtaining a code directly from Verizon.


It works! Thank you! using a droid 2 global with tmobile =)


----------



## drumdestroyer

So I have booted the "root only" cd on both of my computers. (I burned multiple cds since at first I thought mayble I got a bad one) and tried this on both of my computers and both my droid 2 globals. It boots up, comes to the menu that says root droid 2 global. ( one of the cds has options for other phones) I click that and it says to make sure usb debugging is on (it is) and put the phone into charge only mode (it is but I tried all other modes as well) then it goes to the next screen

Starting
killing adb server to make sure there are no problems
waiting for device
daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037
daemon started successfully

Then it just sits there and does nothing.

I have rebooted and tried it 10 times at least and it hangs at that same spot every time. Any help much appreciated. I have read through every thread on this subject as well as downloaded all the different cds and I get the same problem no matter what. Ready to give up or go the RSDlite route. since I have experience with that.


----------



## themib

couple of things you could try
wipe cache
usb pc mode
toggle usb debugging off/on

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## drumdestroyer

I did a factory reset before starting. should I still need to wipe cache?
I tried pc mode after charge only (same problem)
tried it with every usb mode (same problem)

oh shit....

toggleing usb debugging mode seems to have worked....... its running now!!!!

I love you!!!!


----------



## ilikepi3s

Jabberwockish said:


> You'll have to flash 2.4.330 using RSDlite to get an unlockable radio baseband, flash & root 4.5.629 using beh's CD (see bottom of first post in this thread), _then_ flash TBH Band Unlock 2.0. And you'll also have to SIM-unlock your phone, preferably by obtaining a code directly from Verizon.


Lol sorry to bring back an old topic, but recently i updated to cm9 its absolutely amazing but i lost my unlock, and Im pretty sure the rom supports gsm, so I tried flashing 2.4.330 with rsd lite and that worked but when i tried flashing/rooting 4.5.629 with the cd it didnt work it just stayed at starting adb server, it never prompted me to enter bootloader mode, even though I was already there, any help/advice?

Never mind lol i didnt see the cd with the SBF and the Root, anyways I got Jellybean on a tmobile droid 2 global to work!

Thanks


----------



## themib

the D2G_4.5.629_SBF-and-RootCD.iso link is down


> * Download not available*
> 
> File owner's public traffic exhausted.


I've sent beh a PM, to let him know

the multi-device Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso  link still works


----------



## themib

ok I have one 2 mirrors up, let me know if it/they works or doesn't

* D2G_4.5.629_SBF-and-RootCD.iso (219MB)*

http://rapidshare.com/files/2179018946/D2G_4.5.629_SBF-and-RootCD.iso

http://www.sendspace.com/file/88pdkk

https://docs.google....MFpWVnRHUDd6TGs

make sure you verify md5 checksum before using
md5 is 579d7d5095fc2560205033456db150a2


----------



## Antman1

I am trying to root my Droid2 Global A956 Rooted so I can unlock the baseband to work with TMobile. I tried the disk and it flashed somethings with no errors in the bootloader area then it rebooted the phone to continue with the root and then I got errors and it did not root. here is a pic of the errors. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## beh

Antman1 said:


> I am trying to root my Droid2 Global A956 Rooted so I can unlock the baseband to work with TMobile. I tried the disk and it flashed somethings with no errors in the bootloader area then it rebooted the phone to continue with the root and then I got errors and it did not root. here is a pic of the errors. Thank you in advance for your help.


One question that comes to mind, is does your phone have the 4.5.629 firmware on it, or is it on an older version. If on an older version, then there are other root methods available, and this one won't work. If on 4.5.629, then you will also need to get the older radio software on the phone, and a complete reset of all your data will be required. I haven't done anything with a D2G in a while, so will let others help you further.


----------



## themib

as I posted in http://forums.androidcentral.com/droid-2-rooting-roms-hacks/213831-sbf-root-2-3-4-4-5-629-d2g-a956-magic-md5.html#post2612559
verify you did these steps

verify md5 of original file

turn phone on, connect to pc with usb cable

on phone check *usb debugging* (settings/apps/development)

on phone select *charge only* usb mode (pull down usb options from top info bar)
__________________

on pc press continue
program will use adb to push
Code:
data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
program will prompt you to
*reboot phone to bootloader*, To put your D2G(/D2) in bootloader mode, power down and power on while either holding both volume buttons, or the up arrow on the keyboard.
program will flash files (less than 50mb)
program will *reboot phone twice*, very important (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)
after 2nd reboot to normal os (not bootloader or recovery)
adb pushes su,superuser, and busybox
program will reboot to recovery,
manually press both volume buttons when you see !, triangle, & android andy
manually select wipe cache
manually select reboot
rooted

also made a video for D2, steps are same for D2G
Root D2, R2D2, or D2G with 2.3.4 





to *[background=transparent]Band unlock Droid 2 Global[/background]*


----------



## themib

bump
mirrors posted here

Magic MD5 Root 2.3.4 for D2, R2D2, D2G, DX and 2.3.5 for DX2


----------

